# Wacom Intuos problems



## _Hushy (Nov 25, 2016)

Hello. I am ready to throw this piece of **** across the room. Please help me 

I bought an Intuos Art tablet a while back as people seemed to generally recommend the Intuos series. I had to return it because of the waves it put in my lines, at particular constant locations along the graphics tablet the line would jump. It makes smooth line art nearly impossible. Only small sections of the tablet can be used at once without it happening. I just can't believe that such a highly recommended tablet is holding back an absolute beginner. So I got another one, same problem. I have played with drivers, researched fixes, installed particular driver versions.. no use.
Does no one else really have this problem? Both of mine put me off drawing all together. 

Can you recommend a different brand that is similarly priced and not garbage, I'm currently in the negatives and have nothing better to to than draw so please not too expensive, it was supposed to be relaxing, now I feel like screaming.


----------



## MGFerret (Nov 25, 2016)

What is your processor, I get similar issues when I use a computer which is prone to lag?


----------



## Revous (Nov 25, 2016)

Can you record the screen while drawing so you can show us the exact problem?
I'm 99% sure there's either something wrong with your computer settings. But, sometimes hardware comes with factory problems, good news is that usually means they'll replace it for you. Wacom tablets are -the- best and that's coming from someone who owns 5 tablets of different brands.
Please post a video so we can identify the issue better!


----------



## _Hushy (Nov 26, 2016)

MGFerret said:


> What is your processor, I get similar issues when I use a computer which is prone to lag?


i5 4690K @ 4.66Ghz




Revous said:


> Can you record the screen while drawing so you can show us the exact problem?
> I'm 99% sure there's either something wrong with your computer settings. But, sometimes hardware comes with factory problems, good news is that usually means they'll replace it for you. Wacom tablets are -the- best and that's coming from someone who owns 5 tablets of different brands.
> Please post a video so we can identify the issue better!



This image was with a ruler.


----------



## MGFerret (Nov 30, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> i5 4690K @ 4.66Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> This image was with a ruler.



So definately not your processor, I would say it was a manufactoring issue, like one of the previous quoted comments. Open up an inquiry with Wacom, their support team are very prompt, but you may have to sent it to a store/Germany.


----------



## Caecus (Nov 30, 2016)

Reinstall program what you're using and if that doesn't help try the tablet on other computer. Also make sure that you don't have more than one driver installed at once and that your stylus is fulĺy charghed.
I haven't had any problems with Huion but cracked pen because I keep dropping my styluses.


----------



## AsheSkyler (Nov 30, 2016)

Caecus said:


> Reinstall program what you're using and if that doesn't help try the tablet on other computer. Also make sure that you don't have more than one driver installed at once and that your stylus is fulĺy charghed.
> I haven't had any problems with Huion but cracked pen because I keep dropping my styluses.


Wacom pens are magnetic and don't require batteries. Last I read, anyway. But I'm thinking of leaving them behind because all their newer products just don't measure up to the Wacom Graphire I used to have. Is Huion pretty good then? I've looked at them and Genius, but can't find any other brands because nowadays any searches about tablets brings up those shitty iPads and other laptop wannabes.


----------



## Caecus (Nov 30, 2016)

AsheSkyler said:


> Is Huion pretty good then?


I have had Huion H610 for three months now, it is my first tablet and I have been very happy with it. Works flawlessly even on Linux. 8"x6.5" for 60$ so the price isn't bad either. I would recommended this device. They can be found from their own webpage huion.com


----------



## striker479 (Nov 30, 2016)

What I normally get from my old intuos4 is the driver software would crap out and i have to reinstall it from the disc. Annoying AF but due to financial constraibts I can't upgrade or replace it.


----------

